# troy-bilt primer add on?



## roadfire (Dec 6, 2007)

I just bought a troybilt self propelled mower with electric start, It seems to start ok with the pull rope but using the electric start you have to crank and crank before it will start and I am concerned with burning up the starter. There is a blank spot for a primer but there is no primer bulb, can one be added? if so what is involved with doing this as in parts etc.the model number is 12AG836E011 if that helps.
Thanks


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

What brand of engine does it have?


----------



## roadfire (Dec 6, 2007)

The engine is a Briggs and Stratton 675 Series 190cc.


----------

